# Alumacraft trophy 185 rod holder setups



## gobygetter (May 17, 2012)

I am purchasing a trophy 185 and looking for photos of your rod holder and tree setups. Also what type of equipment and where you purchased it. Thanks


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a trophy 175. put cabelas holders on it originally. they work ok everywhere EXCEPT on Erie... they can't handle the stress of trolling on the big lake. the plastic holders deflect too much and you have a tough time getting the rod out when needed. another thing to consider is if you want a tube based rod holder or a cradle. note that the issue with the cradle holders is that quite a bit of the rod handle is then sticking into your boat. this is even an issue on my big boat - but the cradle advantage outweights it's negatives for dispy use - for boards we use all tubes. so, on the Alumacraft, I am in the process of converting to the tracked cisco rod holders like I have on my Baha - will swap out tube vs cradle depending on gear run. regardless of tube or cradle, it is so much easier to get a rod out of a holder that does not deflect at all - only the best - go Cisco.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I will not dispute that anything Cisco makes will be the best. The new Alumacraft’s come with the ‘Alumatrac System’ which will allow you to buy adapters to mount your rod holders without drilling into your new boat. Cabelas quit making those rod holders privateer mentions. They were knock offs of Scotty rod holders. They make a cradle called the ‘orca’ that’s designed for big water applications. I use a mixture of cabelas and Scotty rod holders and really like them. They do flex a little but it doesn’t bother me. I like the flexibility of switching between tubes and cradles depending on whether I’m fishing little boards, dipsy (use cradles) or big boards (use tubes). I’m not saying they’re the best, but they are a good to get a lot of rod holders inexpensively



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Berts rod holders. 
And they also offer a sweet model especially designed for the Alumacraft 'Alumatrac' system.


----------

